# TRIFECTA: MY2016 Chevrolet Malibu 2.0T (LTG)



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Not Cruze specific, but we thought we'd share our opinion on this: For those that always wished the Cruze would come with a 2.0L turbo should take a hard look at the new Malibu with the 2.0 turbo (and 8sp automatic) as an alternative. Yes, it's larger than a Cruze, but given Chevrolet is consolidating design language across all models, the new Cruze and Malibu have similar styling and curb appeal.










Also, for a couple thousand more than a new Cruze, one can get into a Malibu 2LT with the 2.0 turbo. On top of that, Chevrolet is offering insane incentives for the new Malibu this month (and probably beyond).

Yeah, so 2016 Malibu 2.0T + TRIFECTA, you get a 300HP / 3300lb sedan for under $30k.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Very nice, love the new look! I'm not too excited about the 8-speed transmission though. I've spent some time driving the new '15 Chrysler 200 with their 9-speed automatic, and it simply shifts too much. There's 6 gear shifts just to get to 38 mph so when you drive it in stop and go traffic, it can not make up it's mind. I really wish they would offer a manual transmission for this car, I'd buy it in a heartbeat.

Note: Would this tune work for the Verano or the ATS 2.0L Turbo engines? Or is the 2.0L in the Malibu different? The ATS and Verano both offer a 6-speed manual transmission.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Hmmmm, I might get a Malibu now. Lol

300 HP in a FWD ought to be fun! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

As long as you've got a good grip on the steering wheel when you mash the gas, it'll be still be tons of fun. The Grand Prix GXP and Impala SS both had 315HP and FWD. Not going to be a great track car or something you'd want to run down the tail of the dragon, but still good around town and especially good on the highway, quite the unsuspecting sleeper.


----------



## fireknight09 (Feb 10, 2016)

Gxp and ss blow cause the tranny is the same in the gtp which are basicly glass

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Not Cruze specific, but we thought we'd share our opinion on this: For those that always wished the Cruze would come with a 2.0L turbo should take a hard look at the new Malibu with the 2.0 turbo (and 8sp automatic) as an alternative. Yes, it's larger than a Cruze, but given Chevrolet is consolidating design language across all models, the new Cruze and Malibu have similar styling and curb appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess this settles what my next car is going to be. Lol. I think I like the looks more so than the new Cruze. To me the new Cruze looks like a corolla.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> Very nice, love the new look! I'm not too excited about the 8-speed transmission though. I've spent some time driving the new '15 Chrysler 200 with their 9-speed automatic, and it simply shifts too much.


Those are two _totally_ different animals. Drive something with an 8-speed, and you'll find it is _far_ different than the 9-speed. 8-speed is the magic number.

Also - if it was a 2.4L I4 200, then that's another thing entirely...the 3.6L is *far* better with the 9-speed than the 2.4L.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Those are two _totally_ different animals. Drive something with an 8-speed, and you'll find it is _far_ different than the 9-speed. 8-speed is the magic number.
> 
> Also - if it was a 2.4L I4 200, then that's another thing entirely...the 3.6L is *far* better with the 9-speed than the 2.4L.


Yeah for sure, the model I was driving was the 200S with the 3.6L V6, plenty of power but still too much shifting. I'd be very interested in trying the 8-speed for a comparison.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> Yeah for sure, the model I was driving was the 200S with the 3.6L V6, plenty of power but still too much shifting. I'd be very interested in trying the 8-speed for a comparison.


It's very different. An 8-2 non-sequential WOT downshift in even a 3.6L Grand Cherokee is a blast.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

MP81 said:


> It's very different. An 8-2 non-sequential WOT downshift in even a 3.6L Grand Cherokee is a blast.


That 3.6L V6 is a very, very good engine, and I'm sure the 8 speed isn't bad either. I'd still rather have a regular 5 or 6 speed manual though. But I say that about every car, I'd want a mini-van with a manual if I had to get one. I like the extra control and responsibility of changing gears with a clutch. I want all auto makers to offer a 5 speed manual on all vehicles just in case I decide to buy one, I can get a manual. I want the world, I want the whole world, I want to lock it all up in my pocket and I don't want to share it.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Wow, nicely done, as always.


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

fireknight09 said:


> Gxp and ss blow cause the tranny is the same in the gtp which are basicly glass
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Sorry to hijack.
GXP v8 is pos as well. The GTP block, series II or III, can safely make 800whp with a stock crank and series III ported heads. People are started to swap them into Grand Nationals and T-Types. The fastest Grand Prix has a v6 in it. Not sure what they had to do transmission. In the RWD cars, such as Camaro or GN swamp they are using 4l80 trans. It's pretty unbelievable, with same turbo and IC, the series II block can make as much power running 18-20PSI as a GN running 28psi with aftermarket GN1 full race port heads.


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Not Cruze specific, but we thought we'd share our opinion on this: For those that always wished the Cruze would come with a 2.0L turbo should take a hard look at the new Malibu with the 2.0 turbo (and 8sp automatic) as an alternative. Yes, it's larger than a Cruze, but given Chevrolet is consolidating design language across all models, the new Cruze and Malibu have similar styling and curb appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this update. My wife and I are getting ready to turn in our 2014 Malibu. We were planning on leasing, but I would love to get the 2.0L Turbo 2LT. With this performance upgrade, out Malibu would kick the **** out of my sister-in-laws 2.0L Turbo Fusion.


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

Might be possible to have a Malibu run like a Camaro LGX and sip fuel like a Cruze, sounds like a custom shop challenge to me. I just checked my pockets, I am under funded but did own two new Malibu's, obviously too early.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

The calibration for this model is really quite stellar and making a splash amongst the new 2016MY owners. So is the mew 1.5T cal as well 

Thanks for the posts and feedback guys!


----------

